# My first 1500 pts Thousand Sons is finally painted



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

As the title says, I've finally managed to paint the first 1500 points of my Thousand Sons army :yahoo:
Some of you may remember my earlier thread (http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=87683) but because I've now finished the first step I thought it would be ok to create a new one. For more detailed pics you can always click the link and have a look. 

The last step was a Rhino with Forgeworld kits such as the Thousand Sons doors and an Extra Armour kit. Took me forever to paint and I had some serious trouble assembling the parts as you may notice, but I've finished it and I couldn't be happier!

The next step will include a Thousand Sons Dreadnought (the first time I'm going to use magnets) to add some extra specific Thousand Sons atmosphere.
So close to 6th edition I think the basis has been gathered now and it might become a bit of a waiting game to see how they change the game and of course Chaos.

The Rhino:



















And the whole group assembled:










And a happy Lord Apep:










Hope you guys like it!


Just so you know what models I've painted so far:
- Daemon Prince
- 10 Chaos Space Marines and Rhino 
- Thousand Sons with Sorcerer + Rhino 
- Thousand Sons with Sorcerer + Rhino 
- 2 Vindicators
- 2 Obliterators


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice work there, beautiful :biggrin:

+rep


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice! Good job on the weathering.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Awsome color scheme, awesome painting. I particularly like your rhino and daemon prince. 
+ rep


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Loving the Thousand Sons as always! Nice job, keep it up! Have some rep!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

A very, very nice looking army. Awesome work.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The blues have great depth.

However the metal on the rhino looks a touch flat and patchy to me; it would pop more if you brought it up a shade.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats man. It's nice to finally see them finished!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow, they are impressive. I did not notice the metals on the rhino until dave pointed it out. These will look impressive on the table.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Amazing! But shouldn't your list read 20 Thousand Sons Marines? Or are you just counting them as normal Chaos Space Marines? + Rep


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

They are bloody gorgeous, have some rep.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow I love how the gold trim was done - what did you do? The whole look to your army is brilliant and I love the conversions on the rhino


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks everybody, I'm just so happy those 1500 points are now done. Elmir can testify, I'm a very slow painter and this is just a huge thing for me. Starting an army takes months and months and that's putting it mildly :grin:



davespil said:


> Amazing! But shouldn't your list read 20 Thousand Sons Marines? Or are you just counting them as normal Chaos Space Marines? + Rep


Both squads have 9 members (including the sorcerer of course). I just painted two boxes of Thousand Sons and I'm planning on using them for what they are. I just hope 6th and the new codex will make them competitive :grin:
My actual list contains upgrades everywhere, but it probably doesn't belong in this section of the forum.



falcoso said:


> Wow I love how the gold trim was done - what did you do? The whole look to your army is brilliant and I love the conversions on the rhino


The gold trim is the same on every single model and it's a couple of stages:
I use Vallejo Game Color paints and on a black undercoat I apply a normal layer of Hammered Copper. Then I apply a Sepia Ink of the Vallejo Game Ink series, followed by a careful drybrush or even highlight of Brassy Brass. To finish I pick out the edges with Bright Bronze.
About the Rhino, it doesn't contain any conversions to be honest. I just bought the Rhino Extra Armor kit of Forgeworld and also the Thousand Sons Rhino doors. It does add atmosphere. I have a second set of kits standing ready for a fourth Rhino, but I'm going to focus on other stuff first, like a Thousand Sons Dreadnought!


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Would love to see that, just a thought, but have you tried making thousand sons terminators? Like the apocalypse formation, obviously not for apocalyspe because its not enough points but I think it would look really nice with your army


----------



## Psychocath (Mar 22, 2010)

Exceptional paintjobs there! I especially love the Prince, lovely effect you've got going on with the armor (and on the good ol' metal model too!)
+rep!


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

falcoso said:


> Would love to see that, just a thought, but have you tried making thousand sons terminators? Like the apocalypse formation, obviously not for apocalyspe because its not enough points but I think it would look really nice with your army


Mmh, I have to admit, I have never done any serious converting. I've cut off a weapon here and there and replaced it or something, but nothing serious. If anyone has ideas, I'm willing to consider it. I'm not sure using the metal Thousand Sons heads on the plastic Terminators will do the trick. 



Psychocath said:


> I especially love the Prince, lovely effect you've got going on with the armor (and on the good ol' metal model too!)


I have a plastic one undercoated and standing ready, but like I said, my dread is going to be next! The first time I'm going to use magnets and all, it's going to be a life-changer :biggrin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Major Braindead said:


> MI'm not sure using the metal Thousand Sons heads on the plastic Terminators will do the trick.


Actually it does not look too bad; although the crest rest against the neck-plate so they could not turn their heads.

I have seen conversions using the metal crests clipped from the TS heads and attached to normal CSM Terminators; they are either attached to the helmet (which can produce the same lack of head turn) or above the neck plate (which looks odd to me).

If you have a steel rule you could cut pieces from plasticard and score parallel lines on them to make crests that are your preferred size.


----------



## Kharole (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow. These are beautiful!! Especially like the daemon prince, nice blendage on the prince. Can you tell me how you painted these? I would like to know for my CSM's shoulder pads. +rep great job!


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Notice you are thinking of doing some rubric terminators! I would strongly encourage you to do so, especially with the potential for them to become an option in game again with the new codex on the horizon...

I made some "terminator sorcerers"/obliterators last year using a method similar to the one Dave mentioned. Here's an example of how I did it, flick through a couple of pages of the project log to see a couple of other examples if you like!

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=87045&page=4

I got a thin hack saw and made a cut near the front of the armour plating behind the head, then slid a piece of plasticard in the gap. Just added some greenstuff onto that to get the final product. Surprisingly easy! Would love to see a couple done by others like this!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

You got some great stuff going on here. Could you perhaps take the time to show them squad by squad pics so we can see in better details?


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

@ Kharole: You mean my marines in general? I've already posted how I did the gold, the same principle I use on my other metallics. Again, I use Vallejo paints and I work with a black undercoat. Then I use 'Gunmetal Metal' and black to make a mixture. Then I apply that 'Sepia' ink followed by a drybrush/highlight (depends on the surface) of 'Gunmetal metal' to finish with a highlight of 'Chainmail Silver'.
The blues are actually only two layers. One of 'Night Blue' followed by a mixture of 'Night Blue' and 'Dark Blue'. 

@ Forkmaster: There are more pictures if you follow the link


----------

